# Get-R-Done



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

May seem like a while yet for open water but maybe not. So why not Get-R-Done now that being completing the on-line course, Mussel Aware Boater Program.

Once you complete this course takes maybe 45 minutes you'll get a certificate good for the entire 2013 year. Beats having to fill the form out every time you visit your favorite body of water.

If it floats you're required to have a decontamination certificate form filled out and displayed in launch vehicle and recommended by the DNR to carry another one on the water vessel also.

Here's the link and hope it takes you to the on-line course:

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/wex/dbconnecti ... nbr=506360


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it required for float tubes? thanks


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep anything that floats is required to have this form displayed in the launch vehicle per the course. Clearly states if it floats it needs a decontamination certificate within the first couple sections in the course. Its even a question in the course.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Waders should have the same restriction IMO. PLENTY of people drive out to some remote spot, then return stopping to fish / jumpshoot various waters along the way.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Waders should have the same restriction IMO. PLENTY of people drive out to some remote spot, then return stopping to fish / jumpshoot various waters along the way.
> 
> -DallanC


Boots and waders will be next.

I have taken the test for the past 2 years and again just now.
It's a great way to learn the rules and to avoid any problems at a launch ramp.
Thank you K2 for the link.


----------

